# Worming



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I know folks know a lot more than me and may get tired of some questions, but here goes anyway LOL....

I finally got my head shoot in along with a small holding corral, I haven't been able to worm in the past but now I'm ready..

Question , is there a certain time of year that is best, my very small herd is 3 cows, 2 are most likely bred back, 1 bull, 2 calf's 8 mos old, 1 - 2 weeks old..

Should I wait till spring ?

If I worm all but the new born now, could I do it again in late spring when the new calf is older and hit them all again ?

I will be using Ivermax pour on....

Thanks, Chris


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Really the only wrong time to use dewormer is when it's pouring rain. To make it simple, deworm at anytime it's necessary. Worms don't die because it's cold outside, in fact the host animal is quite comfortable for them. The frequency depends on your operation and parasite load. Basically whether you can rotate pastures or have issues with lice in the winter.

For example; wintertime drylot operations it is always a good idea to deworm the herd before shipping to new clean pasture to prevent the life cycle on new grass.

Generally I deworm twice annually and spot pour the ones that need it. A good example of spot pouring is when you notice bald patches on the animal due to lice. Also I prefer black cattle as it makes it easier to notice a cow becoming wormy by the brown on their back.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Thanks, kinda what I was thinking...


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

My vet recommended that I worm in the fall.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

CowboyRam said:


> My vet recommended that I worm in the fall.


My vet said the same exact thing.


----------

